# Finished with our part (time to program that robot)



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I like to imagine that robot is building other robot-assembling robots.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> I like to imagine that robot is building other robot-assembling robots.
> 
> -John


Skynet


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Who manufactured that robot?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Who manufactured that robot?


Not sure, it came from germany. I'll check it out when I go back


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Who manufactured that robot?


You should go take some photos of the 100 or so like that you have on the line. I love assembly plants, used to be in them most days, now it is rare.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> You should go take some photos of the 100 or so like that you have on the line. I love assembly plants, used to be in them most days, now it is rare.


We have just installed 750 Fanuc robots. I don't need to take pictures of them...I almost trip over them.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> We have just installed 750 Fanuc robots. I don't need to take pictures of them...I almost trip over them.


 
Kind of sad. They have taken the place of man.  No mas trabajo !


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> We have just installed 750 Fanuc robots. I don't need to take pictures of them...I almost trip over them.


750?! Damn that's a lot...

This is only the fifth one at this site


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I will guess Fanuc.

I used to be a partner in an integrator for robotic welding systems.. We used Panasonic mostly. I sort of miss that. Definitely more high tech than what I am doing now.


Riveter, maybe you have seen some them - Progressive Systems. We where based in Richmond/Berea.


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> Who manufactured that robot?


Looks like a KUKA


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

acro said:


> I will guess Fanuc.
> 
> I used to be a partner in an integrator for robotic welding systems.. We used Panasonic mostly. I sort of miss that. Definitely more high tech than what I am doing now.
> 
> ...


Nah, the Fanuc robots are bright freaking yellow. Plus, I'm pretty sure the Fanuc's are made in Japan.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I will find out for sure next week, they just bought the adjoining building and doubled the square feet. We are wiring the entire site. 4" conduit mostly, I'm gonna be hurtin


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> I will find out for sure next week, they just bought the adjoining building and doubled the square feet. We are wiring the entire site. 4" conduit mostly, I'm gonna be hurtin


They are Kuka KR-6's

I've only ever seen them setup for welding, but it looks like they might be using them for material handling. Hard to say, since there's no tool mounted.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

This is the only other photo I took, maybe it will help??


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, the dude in the background needs to tuck in his shirt.


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

MD you sould just be glad it wasn't the guy with half his  hanging out who seems to follow me to every jobsite i've ever been on. they call them fitting rooms for a reason to make sure they fit.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

zwodubber said:


>


Factory 90's?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

dowmace said:


> Factory 90's?


I noticed that too.

Oh well, better than made-on-the-job almost 90's.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

some days the factory 90's aren't 90 either


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> They are Kuka KR-6's
> 
> I've only ever seen them setup for welding, but it looks like they might be using them for material handling. Hard to say, since there's no tool mounted.


You are correct, I stopped in to drop off paperwork today and saw they were KUKA


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

dowmace said:


> Factory 90's?


Yeah, We only had the 3" bender with us, the 4" was on another site so we did what we had to do. Next week the 4" should be there for the new panel installs.


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

WHY can't I work for a company that has shiny new equipment? All I get is a Greenlee that looks like it was a prototype before they started building the stuff that worked.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Materials started arriving for the adjoining additional space this company purchased. Mostly 4" and 2" conduit, strut, rod, troughs, transformer and 2 panels (1200A and 400A) are already here. We started adding some of the 4" on the existing side and will start the bare building Friday.




















Partial view of left side











and right side


----------

